# Google- Study Published for EnteraGam as a New Therapy in the Nutritional ... - Business Wire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

*Study Published for EnteraGam as a New Therapy in the Nutritional ...*
*Business Wire (press release)*
CARY, N.C.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Entera Health, Inc. announced today a paper entitled, Evaluation of Serum-Derived Bovine Immunoglobulin Protein Isolate in Subjects with Diarrhea-Predominant *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, authored by Dale Wilson, MD; *...*

*and more »*

View the full article


----------

